# My New Baby, Found Him At the Beach!



## sunniebch (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I found "Fefe" about 5 weeks ago. I live on the east coast of FL. on a barrier island. Every Saturday morning my friend Julie and I walk about 4 miles down the beach. We love the stretch of beach we walk b/c we usually have the place to ourselves, very beautiful!
One Saturday walk, Julie and I were about 1.5 miles south of the nearest beach overpass. Julie comments, "look at the turtle". I thought she was just referencing to a possible loggerhead nesting (very common this time of year) but her eyes were gazing to close to me to be a giant loggerhead. I looked over saw a tiny little, what I thought was plastic, tortoise! Then he moved! He was real! I couldn't believe it. I scooped him up he was fairly active, attempting to hid in my shirt. I moisted my t-shirt where I was holding him, as to cool and moisten him. 
Got the little guy home researched the internet, wasn't sure exactly what kind of tortoise he was, until my neighbor came home, who continued to tell me that her father raises these guys, "he's a sulcata"!
I was relieved, now I could start feeding him and bedding him properly. 
When I got him he weighed 1.20 oz! Now, he is a whopping 1.46 oz. It took him 6 weeks to gain .26 of an ounce. His carapis was only about 2 1/16 inches long. Now, I've learned he is very much a little hatchling. 
I visited the exoctic petstore in our area that has a great reputation, they gave me some calium w/ vit D suppliment, I went food shopping (got lots of greens; kale, collard greens, dandelion greens, whole marigolds in the garden department, some cherry tomatoes). I he is bedding in timothy hay mixed with 5 parts potting soil 1 part play sand. 
The only issue he has had is a small hole in his lip, behind his beak. He seems to be eating fine, doesn't seems to effect his ripping/tearing abilities. 
We've got the UVB bulb and basking lamp if he needs to come indoors; bad weather or something....
thanks for reading! I love my little boy (he'll be a boy until otherwise noted, lol!)

Lisa


----------



## bettinge (Jul 2, 2009)

I wonder if there are more eggs there hatching. I dont think there native there.


----------



## sunniebch (Jul 2, 2009)

I doubt he/she was hatched there......basically, it seemed more plausible that someone dumped the little guy there. They are native to Africa...


----------



## pyxistort (Jul 2, 2009)

Could you post a photo? It might be the native species.


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 2, 2009)

If you can pictures that would help. It could be a Gopher tortoise.. or could be a dumped sulcata.. lol


----------



## sunniebch (Jul 2, 2009)

definitely not a gopher tortoise....I've seen lots of them!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Congratulations on your find. Looking forward to seeing pics and hearing more stories of your little one. Have you named him yet?


----------



## sunniebch (Jul 2, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Welcome to the forum. Congratulations on your find. Looking forward to seeing pics and hearing more stories of your little one. Have you named him yet?


I've attached a photo to my last reply.
His name is Fefe. lol...
Very handsome little fella'


----------



## shelber10 (Jul 2, 2009)

Its not a sulcata tortoise it might be a gopher tortoise im not really sure what it is


----------



## sunniebch (Jul 2, 2009)

shelber10 said:


> Its not a sulcata tortoise it might be a gopher tortoise im not really sure what it is


Well, My neighbor's father raises them and he is the one that (I thought) confirmed that Fefe was a sulcata. He is only 2 1/16" long and 1.46 oz weight. 
Maybe b/c the pics are bad, I don't know.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 2, 2009)

I would almost bet my lunch money.. that IS a Gopher hatchling; still has signs of his egg-tooth. They are yellow like that when they hatch and don't have those big 'scales' on their front legs like a Sulcata does. 

Sulcata hatchlings are tan and have those big scales on their front legs.. remember?

BTW.. I won't tell but.. they { Gopher tortoises } are endangered.

Terry K


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah doesnt look like a sulcata. Gopher tortoise is what i would lean towards. 

Here is a picture of a baby gopher tortoise that would be about the same age as yours
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3247/2334913265_de59d2d8d8.jpg
Here is a baby sulcata:
http://www.wildwondersllc.com/images/SulcataTortoiseBaby001.JPG


----------



## sunniebch (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG. You are right. I thought the large scales would grow in when he got mature............what a bummer. He is endangered and now I have to call someone to find out what to do.......
God, I'm an idiot!!!
I never thought a gopher tortoise would look this cute at this age!!

Well, I called our local reptile store...I'm going to bring him in just to be sure. I'd hate to do the wrong thing and keep an endangered tortoise but I want to be positive that I've been wrong...


----------



## dmmj (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't know about FL laws but in calif once a endangered species has been kept like that by a person it can never be released back into the wild, so it looks like you might be stuck with him for awhile.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 2, 2009)

You have most definately found a hatchling Gopher tortoise. Seeing as you don't have any tortoises, you can return the little guy the the vegetation above the beach where you found him.
You can't legally keep one in Florida, even if you have had him for a while.
You've got him well started and now it's time to let him go. 

Danny


----------



## chadk (Jul 2, 2009)

Your fist bet would have been a wild tort considering where you were. If you live in an area where there are wild torts, and if you are well away from any houses where a pet may have escaped - your first thought should be that it is wild and leave it alone. Especially if you are not sure what it is. And a hatchling would be very odd to find escaped and or released into the wild. Now if you found one walking down a street or in your yard, that would be a little different...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 2, 2009)

But if you call the DFG and tell them, they will euthanize him so just go put him back where you found him without calling anybody...


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jul 2, 2009)

I had no idea they would nest or live so close to the beach..


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 2, 2009)

So cute! I hope everything turns out well for you both.


----------



## sunniebch (Jul 3, 2009)

chadk said:


> Your fist bet would have been a wild tort considering where you were. If you live in an area where there are wild torts, and if you are well away from any houses where a pet may have escaped - your first thought should be that it is wild and leave it alone. Especially if you are not sure what it is. And a hatchling would be very odd to find escaped and or released into the wild. Now if you found one walking down a street or in your yard, that would be a little different...



Chadk,
Yes, it does sound stupid; however, this little guy is only 2" long and he was next to the waters edge, birds flying around. He either went back to my place or he would have been eaten by the birds...I don't know, I couldn't just walk away and leave him there. We actually thought a tourist dumped him or a bird dropped him. 
So far, he is happy and I will at least let his mouth heal. He still has a little hole next to his beak that I've been putting neosporin on. 
I feel stupid as it is; however, I'm still going to get him ID'd by the pet store/reptile guy today, just to be sure. This will be really heart breaking if I have to let him go, which that is what I think I'm going to have to do!!!
thank you for all of your concerns and great feedback.


----------



## chadk (Jul 3, 2009)

Hopefully your reptile store guy is better than the average... I generally have to go in and educate the local pet shop folks...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 3, 2009)

Gulf Coast said:


> I had no idea they would nest or live so close to the beach..



Predation by large birds is quite common for baby tortoises. More than likely a crow or some other large bird accidentally dropped him closer to the beach.

Yvonne



sunniebch said:


> Chadk,
> Yes, it does sound stupid; however, this little guy is only 2" long and he was next to the waters edge, birds flying around. He either went back to my place or he would have been eaten by the birds...I don't know, I couldn't just walk away and leave him there. We actually thought a tourist dumped him or a bird dropped him.
> So far, he is happy and I will at least let his mouth heal. He still has a little hole next to his beak that I've been putting neosporin on.
> I feel stupid as it is; however, I'm still going to get him ID'd by the pet store/reptile guy today, just to be sure. This will be really heart breaking if I have to let him go, which that is what I think I'm going to have to do!!!
> thank you for all of your concerns and great feedback.



Personally, I think you did the right thing! He wouldn't have stood a chance where he was. Try to find a turtle and tortoise rescue in your area and see what you can do that way. Here in Calif. you are not supposed to touch a desert tortoise. If they even catch you moving one out of the middle of the highway, you could be in big trouble.

Yvonne


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jul 3, 2009)

> Predation by large birds is quite common for baby tortoises. More than likely a crow or some other large bird accidentally dropped him closer to the beach.



Ahh now that makes more sense.. because I know here we have beaches and have never heard of a GT near the beach, but have heard of GT living 35 miles inland..


*sunniebc*~ Don't beat yourself over it.. I would have done the same thing, and have but not with babies (yet!! lol) My little adventure was (and is) with the Alabama Red Bellied Turtle which is also on the Federal Endangered Species list. Not suppose to touch them/pick them up or anything!!! Of course I learn this after Danny here ID this strange turtle that we kept finding in our yard and of course this happened after we had picked her up and took lots of pictures. lol.. Once again, we didn't have a clue.. Still wouldn't if Danny hadn't ID the turtle.. As it turned out by us doing what we did (and Im not saying for everyone to go out and break any laws) I was able to get in touch with very important people.  The nest sites have been marked, we were able to watch in amazement an endangered species dig her nest, lay her eggs and watch as she covered up her nest.. At that time we still didn't know she was on the Endangered list. When the eggs hatch they will be collected (by a person who has the right permits) collect the data, mark the babies then release them from my area.. I am looking forward to the day these babies hatch, grow up and come back to my yard to nest.. and of course now, I know what to look for...  BUTTTTT if I hadn't took those first pictures or my youngest hadn't seen that first female laying eggs and of course Danny giving us the ID.. The babies wouldn't be safe.. For the one nest I am 100% sure because we were going to plant flower beds right where that nest is.. The spot is 2 or 3 foot out my front door.. She laid them right at my door..  Which by the way the fine for the ARBC it is $10,000.. lol.. 

What I am trying to say, don't beat yourself up, sometime fate works in crazy ways.  You meant no harm and was only trying to help.. Get in touch with the proper people and they will help you.. Who knows, maybe finding this little tort will change your life in a good way, I know finding out about the ARBC has changed mine.. 

P.S. Not giving any advice for anyone to break the law.. Just telling my own personal experience.. Always thinking with my heart and not with my head.. lol..


----------



## dmmj (Jul 3, 2009)

I hope she did not take our words unkindly, I dont know of anyone here who might not have picked up the little guy, especially since it does look a little like a sully. I am just saying now that you know it is time to do the right thing, rerelease him/her back into where he /she should be, and I don't think I would call anyone because they might destroy him/her.


----------



## sunniebch (Jul 3, 2009)

No offense taken here, I'm very grateful for all of the advice and experience you all have. 
I am rereleasing FeFe tomorrow morning back to the same dune he/she came from....don't get me wrong, there will be tears.

thanks again!


----------



## janiedough (Jul 3, 2009)

this is pretty cool - that this forum did this

provided her info with how to take of her sulcata
then helped her realize it wasn't a sulcata
and then guided her in the right direction so now FeFe can live

i just think its cool - its moments like this that I am in awe of this forum!


----------



## Laura (Jul 4, 2009)

Why would fish and game euthanize it? I bet there is a rehab group for them or something..
I thought I read somewhere that they dont suffer from the same URI like our desert torts do...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 4, 2009)

How did it go?


----------



## swatz (Jul 5, 2009)

Actually what you have is a baby Gopher tortoise.I live in central Florida and have raised numerous Gophers and later release in the wild. They do you look very similiar to a sulcata but their color will change not long from now. They are wonderful tortoises but are protected due to habitat destruction.Sorry for the bad news.............but they are so cute at that age


----------



## rakadel (Jul 6, 2009)

Redfoot NERD said:


> I would almost bet my lunch money.. that IS a Gopher hatchling; still has signs of his egg-tooth. They are yellow like that when they hatch and don't have those big 'scales' on their front legs like a Sulcata does.
> 
> Sulcata hatchlings are tan and have those big scales on their front legs.. remember?
> 
> ...



lunch money  cute.

I also lean towards gopher. Whats the diagnosis? You going to permanently keep?


----------



## sunniebch (Jul 6, 2009)

rakadel said:


> Redfoot NERD said:
> 
> 
> > I would almost bet my lunch money.. that IS a Gopher hatchling; still has signs of his egg-tooth. They are yellow like that when they hatch and don't have those big 'scales' on their front legs like a Sulcata does.
> ...


Yay, He is pretty much a gopher tortoise! I will not say what I will do with him b/c I don't want to be considered to be one that breaks the law. He is in a very quiet, safe and happy place...
I want to thank ALL of YOU for great feedback and advice, you have been very KIND!


----------



## Nay (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi , just read through this thread and have to say you guys are all respectful, nice, a chuckful of info. I would have had a very hard time not picking up a tiny hatchling also, unless I knew for sure it was native. 
Great place to be, thanks


----------

